# Cleaning wax



## Church (May 31, 2007)

*cleaning up wax*

What works for me:

If you let the wax harden in a bucket of hot water til it cools the dark debris will usually be only on the bottom of the wax slab........then just scrape it off with a hot knife.

boiling it just makes the debris smaller and harder to strain. Also if it boils you may end up with a fire. gently warm it til it melts. I use an electric turkey roaster and it does just fine.


----------

